# Been away...



## Ray C (Oct 6, 2014)

Folks,

Been away for a while... life got crazier than usual.  A few weeks ago, the family was away and it just so happens, the house, shop and cars parked in the driveway were burglarized.  Nothing taken from the house because they couldn't defeat the adjoining door from the garage.  Since the shop is attached to the home, it was considered a house burglary.  The shop...  I lost some stuff.

Just after that mess settled down, my uncle passed away.

...and to top matters off, the yacht yard I've been doing part-time work at lost one of the mechanics and I've been working double time for the past couple months.  A new guy started last week and I finally have some breathing room.  I'm taking a few days off.

So, how have things been going here?

Ray


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 6, 2014)

Sorry to hear about you Uncle. Welcome back. Got a Pawn Shop near you. Your stuff may end up there. They keep records.

 "Billy G"


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 6, 2014)

Welcome back Ray.  My condolences for the loss of your uncle.

It sounds like you need some time off.  Check Craigslist for your stuff too.  The crooks aren't too smart. they'll post the stuff there.  That's how I got my trailer back, but I won't say exactly how I got it back.


----------



## zmotorsports (Oct 6, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your uncle and your home getting robbed.


----------



## GA Gyro (Oct 6, 2014)

Gosh Ray... you have been in the thick of it so to say.

It is said these things come on "threes", and you have had 3 of them... so maybe Mr Murphy will go somewhere else for a while.

Since you work at a marina... you have my encouragement:  If Mr Murphy (Murphy's law) visits you again... take him for a boat ride... Like about 50 nautical miles out (international waters)... and LEAVE him there... LOL

Seriously, sorry for your loss of family, and loss of personal items.

Glad to have you back!

GA


----------



## Terrywerm (Oct 6, 2014)

Good to see you back, Ray. A few of us were wondering about you as of late. Sorry to hear about your uncle and being burgled, but happy to hear about the new help at the marina.

What's new around here???    Jeez, where should a guy start???   Anyway, I think you'll manage to catch up just fine on your own.

Welcome back!


----------



## chuckorlando (Oct 7, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. I guess it's better to have to much work then no work. Welcome back


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 7, 2014)

iv'e been wonderin' about where you have been.

i'm sorry to hear about your Uncle, may he rest in peace.

i'm also very sorry to hear about the theft. people seem to not have self respect anymore and are taking bolder and bolder steps to "get theirs"

i remember a time when our front door didn't get locked at night and you didn't have to lock your car in fear of burglary.
now, i'm starting to sound like my dad.... 

It's good to hear that you are working and busy and good to hear from you again
always a pleasure, Ray

mike)


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 7, 2014)

Glad you're back.


----------



## eightball (Oct 8, 2014)

Quite understandable Ray. After returning to work in mid february, after being out 8 months fighting cancer, I have worked 800 hours overtime. Thats on top of 16 weeks of chemo treatment. Went and had chemo every 3 weeks on a friday. I got sick and tired of being sick and tired. lol  And btw My last biopsy was like the first, no sign of cancer, whopeee.


----------



## ricsmall (Oct 8, 2014)

Sorry for ur losses, may your uncle rest in peace and glad to see you back. Enjoy ur time off and relax. Eightball, glad to hear ur good report as well. 

Richard


----------



## catoctin (Oct 8, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your losses.  Your presence has been missed.  Fortunately, no one was around when your home front was broken into.  These things can get ugly when it happens.


----------



## countryguy (Oct 8, 2014)

My condolences as well!   You have been missed and I can say I am happy to see Ray "Back in the HM Shop"   

anything on the fun side?  Looking to play in some area?  New technology areas for you?    There was a recent post about Director level assignments in here in HM.  So now they will write memos, order parts, and push deadlines :-0     grin. 

.... anyway    Very happy you have some time to decompress and relax some!     Let us know if you want us to help watch for anything on some lists someplace?   So many sites these days.   

Best, 
Jeff .


----------

